# Is this an almond?



## Cascadia (Apr 12, 2017)

She's a Birmingham roller, was sold to me as an almond and her neck looks almond to me but not like anything I've seen. She was born last year according to her legband. 

Hopefully this picture works!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird!


----------



## Cascadia (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you! I am hopinh to figure out her colour to find out what her baby is


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

What does her baby look like and was he born with very short down (almost bald). Almonds are born almost bald (but so are dilutes). Remember almond is not a color, but a gene that effects whatever color the bird is (usually bleaching the feathers but allowing breaks to come through). To get a classic almond you need a specific combination of genes along with the almond gene (blue t-pattern kit bronze and a copy of recessive red). However, almond looks good, though different on other colors and patterns. I think your bird is probably almond, as I have produced almonds like this. If so, all of her sons will be almond of some sort, and her daughters not almonds. What color is her mate?


----------

